# To ANY Parent Who Has NOT Had Their Child Vaccinated, DON'T DO IT ! To ALL Who Have, Watch Your Child Intently !!!!!



## thirteenknots

COVID-19: A Second Opinion (rumble.com) 

This is FRONT Line Doctors and Nurses who have witnessed the
crimes and have been ostracized for speaking out.....!!!

This was Today !

Watch It and pass it along.....

*Don't Ignore this Post. *


----------



## thirteenknots

This is NOT a Post against Vaccines, it's to warn about these experimental
" Products " being FORCED onto the populace without trial periods and NO
ability to hold ANYONE accountable for potential damage to OUR Children!

Just listen to the statements about myocarditis in children......
Now couple that with playing a sport where the heart rate is elevated for long 
periods of time and you have the potential for SERIOUS adverse conditions.

It's Always better to be PROACTIVE than REACTIVE.


----------



## Soccermaverick

thirteenknots said:


> This is NOT a Post against Vaccines, it's to warn about these experimental
> " Products " being FORCED onto the populace without trial periods and NO
> ability to hold ANYONE accountable for potential damage to OUR Children!
> 
> Just listen to the statements about myocarditis in children......
> Now couple that with playing a sport where the heart rate is elevated for long
> periods of time and you have the potential for SERIOUS adverse conditions.
> 
> It's Always better to be PROACTIVE than REACTIVE.


This PSYOP wahoo  is a real piece of work.. if his neo nazi, white supremacist name doesn’t throw you off.. his Q bat scat will…

Back to your dark hole… Make Racists Afraid Again!!!

MRAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Soccermaverick

Video of OP interaction with kids


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/CovIdiots/comments/sa90bm


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/CovIdiots/comments/sa90bm


----------



## Soccermaverick

So an actual expert who knows the value these things bring, but here you have  idiots misrepresenting studies and thinking they have the same worth of opinion.

When this ship goes down, I am glad you idiots that caused it will go down with it.


----------



## Soccermaverick

All those measles outbreaks were the canary in the covid coal mine. My dad got the measles when he was 8. He said he was fundamentally a different kid after the measles. He can still remember how vivid his hallucinations were and how much pain he was in. This would have been in 1950.

When the measles outbreaks kept happening he couldn't understand how a parent could let their kids be subjected to such pain.


----------



## met61

Soccermaverick said:


> This PSYOP wahoo  is a real piece of work.. if his neo nazi, white supremacist name doesn’t throw you off.. his Q bat scat will…
> 
> Back to your dark hole… Make Racists Afraid Again!!!
> 
> MRAA!!!!!!!


Got it. Now respond to the expert testimony presented in the linked US Senate hearing.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

met61 said:


> Got it. Now respond to the expert testimony presented in the linked US Senate hearing.


He has to go do some Reddit research first…..


----------



## Soccermaverick

Kicker 2.0 said:


> He has to go do some Reddit research first…..


I found the expert 









						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/141N6kl


----------



## Soccermaverick

thirteenknots said:


> COVID-19: A Second Opinion (rumble.com)
> 
> This is FRONT Line Doctors and Nurses who have witnessed the
> crimes and have been ostracized for speaking out.....!!!
> 
> This was Today !
> 
> Watch It and pass it along.....
> 
> *Don't Ignore this Post. *


Racist little


http://imgur.com/a/ghmKPoz


----------



## Soccermaverick

Kicker 2.0 said:


> He has to go do some Reddit research first…..


You guys prefer treason over country. Gaslight away scum


----------



## Soccermaverick

Kicker 2.0 said:


> He has to go do some Reddit research first…..


Big smile! Big smile !  People like you make great national socialist


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/Dy82QPH


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/iEKz7KZ


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/UmQGWc8


----------



## Soccermaverick

You guys like to gargle 



http://imgur.com/a/5L8xBmN


----------



## Soccermaverick

Wisconsin is in trouble


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/WhitePeopleTwitter/comments/sc0orm


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> This PSYOP wahoo  is a real piece of work.. if his neo nazi, white supremacist name doesn’t throw you off.. his Q bat scat will…
> 
> Back to your dark hole… Make Racists Afraid Again!!!
> 
> MRAA!!!!!!!


Do you know what the name is for....?
Nah...here I'll help you.
It's for measuring in the medieval period in Europe.
Also, I'd like to thank you for exposing a nutcase 
harassing people for exercising their freedom of 
choice. A rather coerced choice, but a choice none the less.
The same can be said for these " Triggered " White women
harassing a guy for NOT wearing a mask. Now he could have
worn a mask and he would not have been harassed. He made a
choice and these women tried to coerce him into wearing one.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485694028620316673
Here's what I see from the poster Soccermaverick, 12 posts and counting
of " Triggered " Trump PTSD syndrome that he has now carried 
over into a very under informed Fauci worship psychosis. 

All i did was inform a group of people who children/young adults can
and will be harmed (including mine) by these very sketchy mRNA experiments 
that have been thrown at the public with little to no long-term test data sets
for the public to evaluate.
The risk of JUST myocarditis in young people/children is very, very real and
should be gauged deeply before imposing it upon a young athlete that
performs at a high level for extended periods of time.

Sorry you've lost your grip on reality over my posting some TRUTH that
will help a multitude of parents make at least some kind of informed 
decision before making a choice that is not REVERSIBLE.


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/6zWNbHS


----------



## Soccermaverick

http://imgur.com/a/PpUQ5iy


----------



## Soccermaverick

The pope said get vaccinated


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/wisconsin/comments/rw29al


----------



## Soccermaverick

13 Knots: Let Us Be The Rope They Hang Themselves With
					

Any discussion of the hatred behind the Oak Creek tragedy must be tempered by an appreciation of it's victims. Please take a moment to  r...




					apathyisover.blogspot.com


----------



## EXSD007

Soccermaverick said:


> 13 Knots: Let Us Be The Rope They Hang Themselves With
> 
> 
> Any discussion of the hatred behind the Oak Creek tragedy must be tempered by an appreciation of it's victims. Please take a moment to  r...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apathyisover.blogspot.com


Soccermaverick, please come back when you have some relevant information to rebuttal the post that “triggered you” You cannot come on here and respond with GIFs, that’s far worse than going to Reddit. You were given more credit that you deserved. A legitimate rebuttal is needed, otherwise you are some nutty liberal with Trump Derangement Syndrome.  Please stop with the “you’re a nazi racist” if you don’t think like me. You sound like a fool who has nothing but hate and bigotry in your heart. Liberals preach tolerance, but they the most intolerant kind.


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> 13 Knots: Let Us Be The Rope They Hang Themselves With
> 
> 
> Any discussion of the hatred behind the Oak Creek tragedy must be tempered by an appreciation of it's victims. Please take a moment to  r...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apathyisover.blogspot.com



You are:

A. Definitely triggered.
B. Not a very smart guy.
C. And quite possibly a member of that Confederate/Democrat disgusting
band you attempted to smear me with. Didn't work due to your low brow
knuckle dragging mentality. Now go read about the interesting uses of the
below mentioned thirteenknot rope usage. Google Translate it. 






Make damn sure you keep an eye out for swelling around your heart.
It's no joke, and I posted the info for everyone's well being. Not as a
trigger as you have made it.

Please read:
( It's straight from the CDC )

Myocarditis and Pericarditis After mRNA COVID-19 Vaccination | CDC


----------



## thirteenknots

Hey " Soccermaverick " :

Keep an eye out for myocarditis as I previously informed you.

More and more is coming out....

Don't be an Ostrich.

LOOK AT THE DATE :

April 26, 2022  !!!

NEW STUDY: Vaccinated 5-15 Times More Likely To Develop Heart Inflammation Than Unvaxxed. - WorldNews INSIDER (wninsider.com)


----------



## thirteenknots

Professor Dolores Cahill: The jab is a kill shot (rumble.com)


June 2022 !!!


----------



## thirteenknots

Dolores Cahill - Wikipedia


----------



## thirteenknots

Waning of BNT162b2 Vaccine Protection against SARS-CoV-2 Infection in Qatar | NEJM


----------



## thirteenknots




----------



## thirteenknots

" Not Known At The Time "

Wow, how's that for plausible deniability.

This is not going to bode well for WHO/CDC/HHS and all 
others that tried to screw over the Human Race.


----------



## thirteenknots

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553654537726046209


----------



## thirteenknots

COVID Vaccine Data - OpenVAERS


----------

